# a question for the non-washers out there



## Autumn (Jun 18, 2016)

I've never washed my eggs (except for the pooey ones, which I then use for baking). Recently someone in my large, extended, household just realized this and is freaking out. When I explained the rationale for not washing, she said, "well, surely you're supposed to wash or rinse them right before you use them." The truth is I don't. Am I supposed to?  All the sources I'd read that talked about not washing never said anything like "but be sure to wash them off before using them." Then again, it does seem strange that there is so much emphasis on washing your hands after even touching a chicken, and one wouldn't need to worry what was on an egg you'd picked up from under its belly. So was the "wash before you use it" just something that was supposed to be so obvious it didn't need to be said, or is it ok to not wash at all?

Before you direct me to the other threads on egg washing -- I did read them. There were a couple of people who mentioned that they washed before use, and one who (I think) indicated she didn't. The rest I wasn't sure about, so I thought it was worth starting as a new thread. Thank you for any information you can give me, or for simply sharing with me what you do.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's a personal choice. I've always washed eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, you touched on things, like you, I never considered. I'm not sure a hard washing is necessary and something like a quick dunk in a bleach solution would destroy any unwanted bugs on the surface.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't wash mine and we eat them without problems. The natural coating is a natural antibacterial. If you wash them, they have to be refrigerated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't wash them before putting them away because they're porous. But before you use them, I think soap and water are fine.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 18, 2016)

I guess I wasn't very clear about what my question was. I wasn't asking about washing or not washing before storage -- I know well the arguments about that. My question is whether those who don't wash before storage do wash before using them. Seminolewind, you come closest to answering my question by saying that washing before use is fine, but I'm more interested in knowing whether not washing before using is fine (since that is, in fact, what I've been doing)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Autumn said:


> but I'm more interested in knowing whether not washing before using is fine (since that is, in fact, what I've been doing)


You answered your own question.I don't think anyone can give you a it is 100%
safe guarantee.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The threat would come from not cooking to a certain temp to kill off bacteria. Think eggs over easy. But in baking or other thoroughly cooked dishes I don't think it much matters.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Autumn said:


> I guess I wasn't very clear about what my question was. I wasn't asking about washing or not washing before storage -- I know well the arguments about that. My question is whether those who don't wash before storage do wash before using them. Seminolewind, you come closest to answering my question by saying that washing before use is fine, but I'm more interested in knowing whether not washing before using is fine (since that is, in fact, what I've been doing)


We don't wash them. If they're really poopy, I leave them out for the crows.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

At home I do not wash mine prior to storage or use.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank you for the help Sem and IncubatorWarehouse. I'm mainly interested in knowing what others do, and this helps.


----------



## 5eggladies (Sep 24, 2013)

We have never washed ours after collection or before use. They sit in an egg tray on the counter until we grab one and use it. Four years. No deaths


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I never wash mine . They go from nest box to my hand to basket to house to pan . I wash the poop ones however just to get the poop off if I'm not eating the eggs right away. .

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## John WILKINS (Apr 29, 2018)

I soak eggs in water for atleast 24 hrs and then clean before eggs go into the incubator or fridge!


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmm. I don't have eggs yet, but I have eaten both washed (obviously) and unwashed eggs from local farmers. 

I think I won't wash my eggs until I am about to eat them, and those will depend, but any I may sell or provide to the local community center will be washed. 

Soaking in water for 24 hours to my (uneducated) ears sounds a bit extreme?


----------



## John WILKINS (Apr 29, 2018)

Artemis_MA said:


> Hmm. I don't have eggs yet, but I have eaten both washed (obviously) and unwashed eggs from local farmers.
> 
> I think I won't wash my eggs until I am about to eat them, and those will depend, but any I may sell or provide to the local community center will be washed.
> 
> Soaking in water for 24 hours to my (uneducated) ears sounds a bit extreme?


If you take eggs and soak them for 24 hrs any crack in them become visible because the difference in pressures so eggs that have any crack gets eaten first.

42 years the thought of dirty eggs in the kitchen or incubator is unheard of to me and the water contrary to what others may claim water has no ill effects on the eggs and clean eggs allow me to only have to clean my incubators 1 time a year!


----------



## 5eggladies (Sep 24, 2013)

No washing here. We keep them on the counter and crack them right into the pan. Done it for 6 years and we are all still alive and well!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Haha I never wash even before I use them


----------



## Chicken Mama Drama (Aug 14, 2018)

Autumn said:


> I guess I wasn't very clear about what my question was. I wasn't asking about washing or not washing before storage -- I know well the arguments about that. My question is whether those who don't wash before storage do wash before using them. Seminolewind, you come closest to answering my question by saying that washing before use is fine, but I'm more interested in knowing whether not washing before using is fine (since that is, in fact, what I've been doing)


----------



## Chicken Mama Drama (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't wash them unless i have an occasional one that looks soiled . I figure the natural coating is fine. I will be interested to see the feed and what others are doing.


----------

